# Can you remote locate a battery?



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

My cranking and bilge battery is currently located in the back of my boat. Is it possible to move the battery to the front of the boat and then run wiring to the back of the to a positive and negative post and then on to my switches?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure, just have to calculate wire gauge needed
based on total round trip length and the amperage
needed to power all the equipment..

on line calculator for dc

http://www.solar-wind.co.uk/cable-sizing-DC-cables.html


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Great. I could really use the space in the back and balance the boat a little bit better. How do figure the amps?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Read the specs for everything hooked up to the circuit
add all the max draw amperages together for the circuit total.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

That seems easy enough. One last question. Where would I find a marine style remote terminal? West marine or such?


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yo 777 Check your PM George


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Had Tom G move mine this spring. The wire is super heavy and goes thru some kind of breaker he mounted as well. I can send some specs and pics later today if you haven't already figured it all out.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah send me some pics. Pretty sure I'm gonna have a pro do it, but would like to have some input on how it runs.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Brandon You are welcome to come over to Burnt Store and take another look at my Banshee - both batteries mounted in the front compartment and the charger and starting batt in the "box" Let me know George


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey George. I may do that. I'll wait til we all get through the holidays. I'm gonna call your guy after the new year and have him do my work.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

you should have a battery switch. it has two posts and should work for your battery.... shouldnt need anything other than the wire and zip ties


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

What is the point of a battery swith?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> What is the point of a battery swith?


To turn the power to the boat off in case you need to work on something, change a fuse, or keep the boat in the water without causing electrolysis.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > What is the point of a battery swith?
> 
> 
> To turn the power to the boat off in case you need to work on something, change a fuse, or keep the boat in the water without causing electrolysis.


could you explain this to me ?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> What is the point of a battery swith?



battery switch - shuts down power to the boat's systems - except for the auto bilge function

allways a good move to have a battery switch


----------

